# Anyone TTC #2 with a LO under 1yr?? Buddies?!



## ashleyg

Hi! My husband and I are TTC #2 starting this month! We currently have an 8 month old daughter, so I know I will be busy for a while! Anyone else TTC baby #2 that has a really young LO? I'd love to share this journey with you!! :flower:


----------



## victoria1987

Not sure if you are still checking this thread but I will be your buddy! I have an 8 month old DS and have been ttc #2 since he was 4 months old. It is super frustrating because I conceived first month with both him and my MC before him. Getting worried that something is wrong. 

You actually just responded to my questions about my frer, I think I may have seen a line but not sure so that's where I'm at right now. 

So how many cycles have you been ttc#2? What dpo are you? Hope you still check this and we can be buddies!


----------



## ashleyg

Hi victoria! It's nice to meet someone who also has a younger LO! I am on my first cycle right now...I dont know if I have much hope for this one though since I keep thinking I'm getting a postive test, but then it'll be negative the next day.


----------



## victoria1987

I'm really hoping to have my LOs close in age because my siblings are 5 and 14 years younger than me. I found it very hard to adjust (especially the 5 year age gap) and am not close with either of them. I'm hoping that DS will never remember being an only child. Harder for us but easier for him! 

I'm thinking my frer was an evap or maybe just wishful thinking because I took a cheapie and it was bfn this morning. Waiting for AF and plan to try soy isoflavones and b vits with folic acid this month. Time to get a little more aggressive this month, so far we have just DTD and hoping for the best. If nothing else it will regulate my cycles which have been a bit off since I finished BFing at 4 months. 

How many do you plan for all together? We would like t at least 4!


----------



## ashleyg

Yeah I figure while we are already in the baby stage we should just got for another one! I always wanted my kids close in age too..my brother and I are 3 years apart and were never close. I'm hoping our kids will be!

I took a wondfo last night and saw a positive, so I FRER this morning and think I see something very very very faint, but not feeling super great about it. I have off and on cramping and lower backache...same as I get when AF is coming. But my cycles are still all messed up from having my daughter so I THINK AF is supposed to come anytime from Saturday on. Of course I'm hoping she doesnt show up but I never seen a strong positive on any of my tests yet :/ 

We would like 3-4 kids!
 



Attached Files:







LLqcPEY.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 3









633bbfba9f82485018315812e8f995b2.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## victoria1987

Well :witch: got me so on to cycle #5. Not too bummed out as I now know for sure and no more squinting over imaginary lines this month lol! Plus my cycle came forward one day, 30 days this month 31 last. 

I do see a faint line on the frer! :happydance:I hope it is your bfp! I really did think I saw something faint on mine but it must been an evap. I hope you get a nice strong line in a few days, when are you testing next? 

I am going to try to hold out an NOT test next cycle until later on because I have been doing this to myself every month and I'm going crazy!


----------



## ashleyg

victoria1987 said:


> Well :witch: got me so on to cycle #5. Not too bummed out as I now know for sure and no more squinting over imaginary lines this month lol! Plus my cycle came forward one day, 30 days this month 31 last.
> 
> I do see a faint line on the frer! :happydance:I hope it is your bfp! I really did think I saw something faint on mine but it must been an evap. I hope you get a nice strong line in a few days, when are you testing next?
> 
> I am going to try to hold out an NOT test next cycle until later on because I have been doing this to myself every month and I'm going crazy!

Oh no I'm sorry :( I hope next month is lucky for you!!

Thanks! I'm not sure. Like I said, I'm getting off and on cramps with a lower backache which is weird because last few periods I didn't have any signs AF was coming until the day of. So maybe it's a good sign? Idk though. I don't want to get too happy about it. I'm thinking I might try another test later today or tonight. 

Yeah I started testing early and I've been driving myself nutty!


----------



## victoria1987

Let me know how your testing goes! 

Went out and got my soy isoflavones today and am going to start them tomorrow CD2-6. Do you know anything about them. They are supposed to be a natural version of clomid, I've heard really good things about them so I am hoping it might help me as well. Super confused about dosage though because the bottle says 50mg/pill of extract but says only 13.8mg isoflavones. Don't know which to use because you are supposed to take 100-200 mg. I don't want to end up taking like 450mg if I go by isoflavone content and am wrong! 

I think I will make a post in TTC and see if the ladies there know what to do


----------



## ashleyg

victoria1987 said:


> Let me know how your testing goes!
> 
> Went out and got my soy isoflavones today and am going to start them tomorrow CD2-6. Do you know anything about them. They are supposed to be a natural version of clomid, I've heard really good things about them so I am hoping it might help me as well. Super confused about dosage though because the bottle says 50mg/pill of extract but says only 13.8mg isoflavones. Don't know which to use because you are supposed to take 100-200 mg. I don't want to end up taking like 450mg if I go by isoflavone content and am wrong!
> 
> I think I will make a post in TTC and see if the ladies there know what to do

I honestly have no idea how to take those lol. Hopefully the ladies on the TTC board will know alot more! 

Here is this afternoons test, I cant tell if its an indent or if it has pink. It's sooo faint. I'm going to test again tomorrow with fmu but I'm not holding out much hope...my lower back is still hurting and I'm cramping still :( But I keep getting waves of feeling nauseous so I have no idea what is going on.
 



Attached Files:







pink?.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## victoria1987

How is it going today? I definitely see a line on your second test, seems darker than the other one! I feel a little skeptical of the frers now though after mine kind of tricked me but I have just been overly hopeful and making myself see what I wanted to see. I hope this is it for you! Will you be testing again today? 
 
I will be starting my soy tonight cd2-6 and I think I will take the dosage based on the isoflavone content so basically a ton pills. It does say that women taking it for menopause should take 7 per day so I hope I am right. I'm a little nervous that I will screw up my cycle by taking too much but based on the research I've done I think it will be ok. 

As a side note DS was up like 5 times last night and I'm so exhausted today, ergh! He is so excited about learning to crawl and pull up that he doesn't want to sleep anymore.


----------



## ashleyg

victoria1987 said:


> How is it going today? I definitely see a line on your second test, seems darker than the other one! I feel a little skeptical of the frers now though after mine kind of tricked me but I have just been overly hopeful and making myself see what I wanted to see. I hope this is it for you! Will you be testing again today?
> 
> I will be starting my soy tonight cd2-6 and I think I will take the dosage based on the isoflavone content so basically a ton pills. It does say that women taking it for menopause should take 7 per day so I hope I am right. I'm a little nervous that I will screw up my cycle by taking too much but based on the research I've done I think it will be ok.
> 
> As a side note DS was up like 5 times last night and I'm so exhausted today, ergh! He is so excited about learning to crawl and pull up that he doesn't want to sleep anymore.

Not too good today. Feeling really discouraged :cry: My test from this morning is definately a negative. I'm just so confused...DH and I dtd everyday during my fertile window so I'll be so confused if I dont end up with a positive this cycle. 

I'm thinking that maybe I never actually released an egg? I had a long ovulation window...I was getting dark positive OPKs for 7 or 8 days straight. So idk if something happened or not. But I"m guessing I am either 13 or 14dpo. I might be a little less. But with my daughter I had gotten a positive on my test like a week before my period was due. So I dont think it's going to happen this month. 

Good luck with those pills! I hope it helps you! :hugs:

Yeah my daughter wasnt fun last night either. She didnt want to go to sleep. Finally fell asleep from 9:30pm and woke up at 6am. Not happy about her early wakeup
 



Attached Files:







out.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## victoria1987

Sorry about your BFN :nope:

What you describe is exactly what happened to me this month. I thought I was pg for sure because everything seemed perfect, but no luck. I don't temp or use oks (yet) because I get up too frequently at night and I think that OPKs would stress me out too much. I do get O pains and track my cm though and this month I had really strong pains along with 3-4 days of great EWCM. We DTD everyday or every other day until CD 22 so we could not have missed it. I just don't know what happened!

I worry too that if I am Oing and we have been DTD at the right time what could possibly be wrong?? This is my 5th cycle: 1st I think was a chemical, 2nd wasn't great timing but the last 2 were perfect and BFN!

I guess it can just take a while. I am so scared that something is wrong with me though!


----------



## ashleyg

victoria1987 said:


> Sorry about your BFN :nope:
> 
> What you describe is exactly what happened to me this month. I thought I was pg for sure because everything seemed perfect, but no luck. I don't temp or use oks (yet) because I get up too frequently at night and I think that OPKs would stress me out too much. I do get O pains and track my cm though and this month I had really strong pains along with 3-4 days of great EWCM. We DTD everyday or every other day until CD 22 so we could not have missed it. I just don't know what happened!
> 
> I worry too that if I am Oing and we have been DTD at the right time what could possibly be wrong?? This is my 5th cycle: 1st I think was a chemical, 2nd wasn't great timing but the last 2 were perfect and BFN!
> 
> I guess it can just take a while. I am so scared that something is wrong with me though!

It's like both of us have babies though so obviously we can get pregnant lol I just dont know how it happened with my daughter. She was a surprise so I wasnt tracking symptoms or anything...I just took a test because I felt weird haha. Now that we are trying I feel stressed because I'm wondering why I havent gotten a positive yet :/ 

I think if I dont get pregnant this cycle I'm going to try a different crank of OPKs. I felt like these were faulty or something...

I'm hoping I would have gotten pregnant on the first try lol. Wishful thinking? I just thought that since it was easy with my daughter that actually TRYING would be even easier!


----------



## victoria1987

First try with DS for me too AND with my MC that I had right before him. I actually got pg ih DS before I even had an AF after MC. 

Though for sure I would get pg immediately this time around. Guess I really for granted how easy it was the first tine


----------



## ashleyg

Girl I feel you! Haha. I'm now recalculating how many DPO I actually am..I got a positive digi and opk strip on May 21 but I kept testing and got an even DARKER positive on May 25 and finally got a negative after that. If I go by the May 25 test I am only 9 or 10 dpo which does give me some more time to test. Plus, it could also mean that the cramping yesterday was implantation.
 



Attached Files:







pos1.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 0









pos2.jpg
File size: 10.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## victoria1987

How's it going? have had a crazy weekend so I haven't been online much, we had family from out of town over. How was your weekend? I hope that your calculations for your DPO were right and you actually just implanted later than you thought, any new tests?? 

It is so crazy how we scrutinise every twinge and symptom when ttc. I've decided I am not going to do it anymore as I was so sure the symptoms were right last month but they were nothing! I would have thought that having had a baby before I would be better at distinguishing AF symptoms from pg symptoms but it appears that is not the case... 

AFM I am just finishing up AF and have tonight and tomorrow left for the soy iso pills. I am really really hoping that it does the trick!! It is supposed to be "natures clomid" and I have read a lot of success stories of women who were trying for quite a while and then got pg 1st month on soy. I have really high hopes for this stuff so I am a bit worried that if it doesn't work I will be super let down. 

Can't wait for your update! Really want to know if you got that BFP over the weekend!


----------



## ashleyg

Hey girl, no BFP for me this time. AF came :/ This cycle I'm going to be using Preseed, I'm taking prenatals, and I ordered a bunch of Wondfo ovulation test strips. I hope that this works! I'm so nervous I'm going to have a hard time conceiving #2.

Please let me know how that soy stuff works for you!! If this month doesnt work out for me I might have to give that a try. I hope this is it for you! Are you going to be tracking with OPKs?

I know what you mean about tacking every symptom. I seriously didn't think that AF was going to come. I didnt feel pregnant but I didnt feel like my period was about to be here either, you know? I cant even remember what my first symptoms were with my daughter lol! Feels like so long ago


----------



## victoria1987

Awww I'm sorry that this wasn't your month but it's a new cycle with new chances! March babies are good too! 

I haven't done opks because I think that I would end up obsessing over them waiting for that positive and stressing. We just try to DTD every day or every other day for most my cycle and hope for the best. I suppose that if I were to go another 3 or 4 more cycles without my bfp I would try them just to see what's going on. I would really like to temp but I'm still getting up several times night with LO so I don't think it would be useful. 

I'm now on CD 6 and on my last day of soy. It's been pretty good so far, no real side effects other than a headache the first day.


----------



## ashleyg

victoria1987 said:


> Awww I'm sorry that this wasn't your month but it's a new cycle with new chances! March babies are good too!
> 
> I haven't done opks because I think that I would end up obsessing over them waiting for that positive and stressing. We just try to DTD every day or every other day for most my cycle and hope for the best. I suppose that if I were to go another 3 or 4 more cycles without my bfp I would try them just to see what's going on. I would really like to temp but I'm still getting up several times night with LO so I don't think it would be useful.
> 
> I'm now on CD 6 and on my last day of soy. It's been pretty good so far, no real side effects other than a headache the first day.

My MIL and FIL are in town this week and I was really hoping to tell them I was pregnant in person! My mom passed away 2 years ago this October so my MIL is the next closest person to me. I wanted to see her face when we told her lol. So that kind of depressed me a little bit.

I think this time we are going to use the SMEP which is basically dtd every other day until a positive OPK then dtd everyday for 3 days then skip a day then dtd one more time. So basically all the bases are covered haha. I'm hoping that the prenatals, preseed, and better OPKs will help this month! I am going to try and relax as much as possible and just enjoy having fun with my husband. Trying not to think of it just as "baby making" :haha:

I couldn't temp either lol. My dd gets up once a night occasionally (depending on the night) but hopefully we both get our bfp's this month! How exciting! We could be bump buddies! :dust:


----------



## victoria1987

SMEP sounds like a good plan, I hear that taking a folic acid supplement is helpful too along with b-complex vits. 

This is the first month the DH is really into ttc, for him before it was really more DTD without protection when I say so or the mood strikes but he has realised how quickly DS is growing up and I think he is starting to get a bit of baby fever. He asked me last night if I think we conceived yet this month (I'm on CD7) :haha:


----------



## ashleyg

victoria1987 said:


> SMEP sounds like a good plan, I hear that taking a folic acid supplement is helpful too along with b-complex vits.
> 
> This is the first month the DH is really into ttc, for him before it was really more DTD without protection when I say so or the mood strikes but he has realised how quickly DS is growing up and I think he is starting to get a bit of baby fever. He asked me last night if I think we conceived yet this month (I'm on CD7) :haha:

Lol Aw! I think that's so cute when the men get all interested in it :haha:

Tomorrow I will be on CD 5. I'm hoping my period will end on Friday/Saturday then I can start using my OPK's a day after AF ends.


----------



## Buttercup84

Hi ladies, room for another? :) I have 3 year old and 8.5 month old girls and am ttc number 3!


----------



## ashleyg

Hi Buttercup! You posted on my other thread! Welcome :D


----------



## victoria1987

Hi buttercup! Nice to have another lady with a very young LO ttc on here. How long have you been ttc and what CD are you?

How are you doing Ashley? We are in sleeping hell here with LO wanting to play all day and night and refusing to sleep! All he wants to do is practise his cruising. We are going crazy! We still managed to BD cd6, 8, 10, 11 and 12 :blush:

On CD 13 now and I think I am gearing up to o. I think that the soy has helped to bring forward ovulation. I've had strong o pains and other o symptoms for the last few days.


----------



## Buttercup84

We just started TTC this month but mid cycle so I think we missed ovulation, i'm currently on CD27. I've been tracking my cycles since I got my period back when DD2 was a few months old and they're back to being irregular which is normal for me unfortunately :wacko: Doesn't seem to stop me conceiving though so i'm not overly worried at this stage. I haven't taken any OPKs this cycle but I have them ready to start for the next one :thumbup: I temped when TTC DD2 but it sent me a bit nuts lol so i'm not doing that again at this point. Trying to be a bit more relaxed than I was last time :winkwink:
Hope you catch the egg Victoria! :dust:
When do you usually ov Ashley? Hope you get a + OPK soon :)


----------



## ashleyg

Hi ladies! Sorry I have been MIA lately...my MIL & FIL are in town and we have been spending time showing them around! 

victoria - you still seem to have dtd a pretty decent amount of times!

buttercup - I have no idea when I usually o lol. Last cycle with my other OPKs I got a positive on CD 9...so we'll see what these new OPKs show!


----------



## victoria1987

Buttercup- my cycles have been irregular since having ds too. There are a number of herbs you can try if you do find that it is making ttc harder. 

Ashley- hope you get that positive opks soon! What cd are you on? Must be to o because I remember started af a few days after me. Good luck!

I am feeling more confident about this cycle and really thinking that the soy did something! I had song o pains starting cd 12 and tapering off by cd 15 (last month I got constant o pains for like 12 days straight) and I had ewcm from cd 10 that started dying up yesterday. Super excited about that as last month I had patches of it through my whole cycle but never for more than one day. I think my body kept trying to ovulate last month but never did. This month is looking good though!


----------



## ashleyg

Victoria, it sounds really promising! Cant wait until you test!

I am on CD 11...hoping to get that dark positive over the weekend!


----------



## victoria1987

Hi ashley, you must have oed by now, hope you caught that egg!

I'm on CD 21 and I think around 7-8dpo. I did feel some cramping the last day or two which felt like o pains so maybe implantation cramps??? Maybe not though. I'm not going to symptom spot this month because it gets me nowhere and drives me crazy. 

I Think I might take a hpt on friday, not sure if I should start so early though. I would be 10/11dpo. Might try to hold out longer because I hate bfns but I'm starting to feel down about this cycle already and scared that there is something wrong with my fertility.


----------



## ashleyg

So excting! I cant wait to see your tests!! I hope this is it for you :happydance:

I finally did O I'm pretty sure haha. This is this mornings test and it was confirmed yesterday with a positive smiley CB Digi!
 



Attached Files:







CD 17.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## victoria1987

How is the tww going?? Any symptoms? 
I'm currently around 10 dpo I think. I took a frer yesterday and bfn and a test today and I think I MAY have seen a line but I won't post pictures or really take any stock in it because I have been tricked before! I won't call it a bfp until it is blazing. 

I have also had "symptoms" but again I have had them before and not been pg. One new symptom I had this month is cramping. Had that with ds but don't usually get it before af. Have had cramping in the same spot from 5dpo on and off. Also I normally have sore breasts from o until af but this month they didn't get sore until yesterday. I t try not to symptom spot but it is so hard! 

Yesterday I was so depressed after my bfn that I started looking into what my next steps would be for fertility help. I decided that I will go see the dr if not pg by ds 1st birthday. I did find out some good news though. In my province (ontario) all the diagnostic testing (dr appointments, blood tests, u/s) specialist appointments, procedures or surgery if needed are totally free and covered by the government. Even iui is free! The only thing we would to pay is for semen washing (for some reason our government doesn't pay for that lol). It looks like that varies from $100-500 depending on the clinic. Unfortunately ivf is not covered unless you have blocked tubes but it is heavily subsidised for everyone else. It is a real relief to know that if we need to go down that path we won't really have to worry about the money part. I really really hope we don't have to go there though.


----------



## ashleyg

How long have you been trying?? I hope you don't have to look into fertility help!! This could be your month girly! Try not to stress :hugs:

I am okay...tomorrow I am around 4-5DPO..not sure which one since I had a positive both days so I'm just rounding lol. No symptoms yet...still pretty early. I am going to try not to test until the end of the month. We will see if anything shows up for me. I've been having a really good feeling about this month though so my fingers are crossed.


----------



## Buttercup84

Excited for you ladies to test!! Victoria I had similar concerns as my second dd took 6 months to conceive but I've heard you can be extra fertile in the year after you've had a baby so that's something in your favour :)
Afm I got my bfp on 22nd, so I'm due 3/3! :D I'll definitely still be following this thread though to see you ladies get your Bfps!


----------



## victoria1987

Congratulations buttercup!! Wow! That is so exciting!

Ashley: you can start testing soon! Yay! When do you plan to start?

Afm: please look at this pic, taken this morning Smu I am around 11 dpo. I am feeling really excited but scared it is an evap. I had one with a frer last month but nothing like this! This line is definitely light pink and came up fully in 4-5 mins. I'm still terrified. Last month's looked nothing like this, could barely take a picture of it. I don't want to it to dh until I'm more sure it is real. Please g ive me your opinion!
 



Attached Files:







20150627_110733.jpg
File size: 12.3 KB
Views: 5









20150627_110456.jpg
File size: 12.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Buttercup84

Ooh I see it on the first one!! Should darken tomorrow I would guess :)


----------



## victoria1987

Thanks buttercup! It is nice to feel reassured at this stage. I posted a pic to the pregnancy test board and I got about 9 or 10 replies it definitely looked bfp. I'm nervous though. I've had a miscarriage in the past I never truly believe that I am pregnant until I see a scan. 

My due date would be 11 March 2016 I believe, my wedding anniversary is 15 March so that's exciting.


----------



## Buttercup84

That's totally understandable, I haven't had any losses but it's always in the back of my mind that it could happen. It definitely looks like the start of a bfp to me though as frers don't generally have evaps from what I've read. Congratulations!! :D


----------



## victoria1987

Ok I am far more convinced! Take a look at this dollar store test I took just 8 hours the frer. I should have known not to buy the frer, I have always found the $store ones more sensitive and the frer around here are $20 each! It's hard not to be suckered in by a brand name sometimes.
 



Attached Files:







20150627_172633.jpg
File size: 8.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ashleyg

Congratulations buttercup!!

Victoria - omg yay! That is definately a positive! 

I am planning on testing starting Monday or Tuesday. It's still early but I thought I would try it anyways. I haven't been having many symptoms though since it's so early. I've only noticed a slight backache but that could be anything really. So we will see. Hopefully I can join you ladies with a positive test!


----------



## ashleyg

How many DPO are you Victoria???


----------



## victoria1987

Ashley: today is Monday, excited to hear about your testing! Hope you get your bfp and then can be bump buddies! 

I first tested around 11dpo but I don't know for sure, on 9 dpo I got a stark bfn on a frer, 10 dpo got a possible bfp but figured it could easily be an evap or indent and 11dpo AM got my faint but there bfp with a frer, PM got a great bfp on $store test. 

I took another $store test yesterday and the line was almost the colour of the control! Will take another today and post the results. Hope this one is sticky!


----------



## ashleyg

I am not going to test yet....I am too nervous haha. Debating on if I should test tomorrow or wait. Eeek


----------



## victoria1987

How many dpo are you? 

Took another test and got a good bfp, darker than yesterday but I'm so scared that this pregnancy will end in mc like my first one. I'm feeling so anxious, I can't stop worrying about it. I would be so devastated after trying for so long. Keep scrutinizing all my symptoms, worrying that my bbs aren't sore enough or that I'm not sick enough. I still feel like I'm going to get af and since my cycles are irregular I'm used to af being late so it's not like I will feel better once it doesn't show. MC ruins everything, once you have one you can never excited for pregnancy again. Keep thinking "IF this baby sticks, IF we end with a baby in march". Wish I could just be excited.

Here's my test from today
 



Attached Files:







20150629_150036.jpg
File size: 12.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## ashleyg

Aw Victoria try not to stress about it. I know it's alot easier said then done but worrying won't change anything! Your test looks so amazing girly <3 I'm sure you will be fine!

As for me, I am about 6 or 7 DPO...I totally caved and test though :blush:

I see something but I can't tell what it is lol! Idk if it's an indent or what :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







6dpo1.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 3









6dpo2.jpg
File size: 46.7 KB
Views: 3









6dpo3.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Buttercup84

Your progression is looking really good Victoria :thumbup: First tri is such a worrying time isn't it, every week is like a mini goal! With both my girls I went to the 12 week scans convinced something would be wrong. I had early scans with them but won't be this time so i'll be even more nervous I bet :wacko:
Excited for you to test Ashley :happydance:


----------



## victoria1987

Buttercup: thanks for the reassurance! It is so hard. I miscarried my first on Christmas eve and my first early scan with ds was on valentine's day, I was so convinced that I would see no hb and ruin another holiday. My first goal this time around is July 5th as it is my birthday and it will be such a sucky one if I mc on or just before that date. How far along are you right now? 

Ashley: I swear I see something but I don't know what indents/evaps look like on those tests. Not just saying what you want to hear lol! It does seem really early though... I have heard of women getting their bfps at 7dpo before so you could have a super early implanter! I'm really excited to see your next few tests. Do the lines look pink IRL?


----------



## ashleyg

It looks like there is a shadow of a pink line. But its so light so it's hard to tell!


----------



## victoria1987

Any new tests today ashley? 

Here is my test from this morning, I'm pretty happy with the progress. Last night I slept for 12 hours (with the exception of two quick wake up for ds) yet I'm still exhausted! Forgot how tiring this pregnancy thing is.
 



Attached Files:







20150630_094802.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## ashleyg

Nothing today! I am going to try and wait until tomorrow to test :blush:

Your tests looks so good!!


----------



## Buttercup84

Victoria, I'm 4+5 going by when I think I ovulated. I haven't even contacted the midwife yet as i'm waiting until I get to 6 weeks (I figure that's out of the chemical pregnancy 'zone') I'm totally with you on the tiredness aswell! We're having a bit of a heatwave over here at the moment (30 celcius which is very unusual for the UK) and I feel like I could sleep for a week! :sleep:
Ashley, I swear I see the start of a line! Looking forward to seeing the progression :thumbup:


----------



## ashleyg

Thanks girly. I am hoping that it is the start of something and not just a bad indent :/


----------



## victoria1987

Buttercup: this is such a tough stage of pregnancy (from finding out until 6 weeks or so). I feel like I still don't know if it is real or not even though I have like 6 clearly positive hpts. It's like it could all vanish any second and no one but you and dh would know the difference. I did have to book my first mw appointment already, not until late Aug, because we have a serious mw shortage in my area and if you don't call ASAP you don't get midwife care at all. You are basically kicked into the OB pool and you just see whoever is available at the time for your care and birth. Not good! Luckily I did get a mw though. 

Ashley: I find the best way to decide if it's an indent or bfp is to take another test a day or two later and if you still squinting over a line that looks the same it's probably an indent. Didn't keep me from still looking and thinking that maybe, just maybe it was more noticeable this time lol.


----------



## ashleyg

LOL well we will see tomorrow! I'm so nervous :(


----------



## victoria1987

Any news? Excited to hear an update!


----------



## ashleyg

Nothing :(
 



Attached Files:







test 1.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 3


----------



## victoria1987

Aww, sorry! Don't get too down you are still super early. Are you 9pdo? I tested bfn with frer at 9dpo and had a barely there bfp 10dpo. Keep testing!


----------



## Buttercup84

:hugs: Ashley, that was a nasty indent on the Wondfo I could have sworn it looked like a light line. You're still in though, it's early days :thumbup:
Victoria, have you told anyone yet? Only me and OH know. I'm not due back in work after maternity leave with my 9 month old til 22nd so i'm pretty sure they're not going to be happy that i'm going off again in like 7 months time :blush: We'll probably announce after the 12 week scan. I totally see why you would want to get your midwife sorted out now. It's pretty much a standard thing here in the UK to see a midwife throughout pregnancy unless you're high risk for whatever reason.


----------



## ashleyg

Thanks ladies. I think I am around 9DPO. Not sure though. 

I took another Wondfo just because and in person there is a shadow of a line. If I tilt it the right way :rofl: I inverted it but idk if anyone will be able to see it or not. I am going to test again tomorrow anyways.
 



Attached Files:







imageedit_6_7225786022.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## nann3r

Hello! Sorry to cut into the convo but I'm going to try to conceive my second in October this year! My DD is only 3 months now, so if i conceive in October, the two will only be 16 months apart!! So nice to see other mommies out there who want their kids close too. I'm REALLY hoping for a baby boy... SO BAD! lol -twin boys is my total dream haha not getting my hopes up too much for that one ;)

Anyways, I've already started preparing with vitamins and supplements and prenatals as well as tracking ovulation for the first time in my life - we didn't track O with our first, we just stopped using contraceptives! so stressful but so fun! :) Good luck to all of you! and if you happen to have any advice on ttc a boy or twins let me know :p


----------



## victoria1987

Hey guys, I'm really freaked out, just had some brown spotting when I wiped :cry: I'm so scared as I have been terrified of mc since I got my bfp. Had nightmares every night since of miscarrying and now I feel like they are for real! I had the same spotting with ds right around the time af was due but my mc also started as brown spotting. I want to cry. 

There is nothing I can do right now other than wait and see. If I am going to mc it will turn red and crampy like last time. I woke up such strong symptoms this morning too!


----------



## victoria1987

I just realised that I should reply to the other posts lol. 

Ashley: I can't really tell with the inverted pic but I have always had a hard time when tests are tweaked. Maybe post the original?

Nann: Welcome! We actually started ntnp #2 from the time ds was born and actively trying when he was 4 months! If this current pg sticks they will be 17 months apart. I would have been happy with a closer age gap but it took a lot longer than we thought it would. As for selecting gender or multiples I have no advice. Since I am spotting after actively ttc for 5 months and have suffered previous mc I would be beyond thrilled for ANY baby that I got to take home regardless of gender. I'm sorry if I come off as snarky, i'm just pretty scared we will never get another THB again right now. :flower:


----------



## ashleyg

nann3r said:


> Hello! Sorry to cut into the convo but I'm going to try to conceive my second in October this year! My DD is only 3 months now, so if i conceive in October, the two will only be 16 months apart!! So nice to see other mommies out there who want their kids close too. I'm REALLY hoping for a baby boy... SO BAD! lol -twin boys is my total dream haha not getting my hopes up too much for that one ;)
> 
> Anyways, I've already started preparing with vitamins and supplements and prenatals as well as tracking ovulation for the first time in my life - we didn't track O with our first, we just stopped using contraceptives! so stressful but so fun! :) Good luck to all of you! and if you happen to have any advice on ttc a boy or twins let me know :p

Welcome! You're so brave to start ttc this early! 

I have no advice on TTC twins but I know there is a method to sway boy! 
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/intercourse_timing_calculator.php

If you go there and enter your info I believe it will give you the times to dtd if you want to have a boy :)



victoria1987 said:


> Hey guys, I'm really freaked out, just had some brown spotting when I wiped :cry: I'm so scared as I have been terrified of mc since I got my bfp. Had nightmares every night since of miscarrying and now I feel like they are for real! I had the same spotting with ds right around the time af was due but my mc also started as brown spotting. I want to cry.
> 
> There is nothing I can do right now other than wait and see. If I am going to mc it will turn red and crampy like last time. I woke up such strong symptoms this morning too!

Oh victoria I'm sorry you're going through that! I hope it's nothing. Maybe it's just old left over blood from IB? since it's brown that could be it, but try not to worry or stress out about it. I know it's so hard to do but worrying wont change it! I am here if you need me :hugs:


----------



## ashleyg

Okay so I took a Wondfo tis morning and got this. I definately think I see a line trying to start. I will try to test this afternoon if I can remember to. Hopefully the line will be a tiny bit darker.
 



Attached Files:







m1.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 4









m2.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## nann3r

victoria1987 said:


> I just realised that I should reply to the other posts lol.
> 
> Ashley: I can't really tell with the inverted pic but I have always had a hard time when tests are tweaked. Maybe post the original?
> 
> Nann: Welcome! We actually started ntnp #2 from the time ds was born and actively trying when he was 4 months! If this current pg sticks they will be 17 months apart. I would have been happy with a closer age gap but it took a lot longer than we thought it would. As for selecting gender or multiples I have no advice. Since I am spotting after actively ttc for 5 months and have suffered previous mc I would be beyond thrilled for ANY baby that I got to take home regardless of gender. I'm sorry if I come off as snarky, i'm just pretty scared we will never get another THB again right now. :flower:

I hope I did not come across as inconsiderate! :( Praying for you! I'm sure everything will be great :) I know it could've come across as inconsiderate being picky like that so i do apologize!! :/ I'm just so excited to try to have more babies. Just have this picture in my mind of what i when i should just be thankful for whatever God blesses me with.


----------



## victoria1987

Hi guys, good news (hopefully) that one bit of spotting was it so far. I am being cautiously optimistic that this is it and was just the LO getting snuggled down for a long 9 months. Really hoping that doesn't come back and it is just like when I had my son. 

Nann: I'm sorry if I came off as harsh, I'm not normally like that at all and was just feeling very upset at the time that I read your post. I hope I didn't make you feel unwelcome and I really hope you stick around! 

Ashley: I think I see something but the pic is a little blurry. You must be around 10 or 11dpo right? Exciting time! Got my bfp 11dpo so I'm really excited to see your next test! Definitely update soon!


----------



## ashleyg

Okay so I am going to make multiple posts for these pictures lol.

These wondfos were all taken yesterday. Different times of the day and different pee. I took a FRER this morning and got a negative. I was 9dpo yesterday.
 



Attached Files:







omg1.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 1









omg2.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 1









omg.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## ashleyg

This is this afternoons Wondfo. Still shows a definate positive pink line. Took a FRER also and got this. I can't tell if something is trying to start or what? I am 10 dpo today.
 



Attached Files:







PicMonkey Collage.jpg
File size: 12 KB
Views: 5









imageedit_7_7892225820.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## nann3r

No worries at all:) I'm just excited for you all! I can't wait to get pregnant again.. So wish you all the best of luck and keep me posted with your pregnancies! I enjoy other peoples' stories more than my own! Learning a lot along the way as well:)


----------



## nann3r

ashleyg said:


> This is this afternoons Wondfo. Still shows a definate positive pink line. Took a FRER also and got this. I can't tell if something is trying to start or what? I am 10 dpo today.



I'm using the same little LH strips! I got my first positive last month. They are hard to read at times.. But prior to my LH surge they were so faint almost non existent. But each day closer and closer to my surge it became a teenie bit more visible.. But as you can see, the moment the surge hit, the chemical line became undoubtably dark. You can't miss it. I also uses the more expensive smiley one just to confirm! Hope this helps!! :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## ashleyg

Thank you! But I'm in the TWW and testing for a positive pregnancy test!


----------



## nann3r

Oh silly me I should have read this whole conversation more I depth than just skimming! :)


----------



## victoria1987

Ashley: today should be a good day for you, I'm sure that I saw something on those last tests. I took a test 10dpo and wasn't sure whether the line was there or not or if it was just evap but then I got my real bfp the next day. Excited to see your tests today!


----------



## nann3r

Oh silly me I should have read this whole conversation more I depth than just skimming! :)


----------



## ashleyg

I am getting my new order of Wondfos in today. So I'll use those and then decide on a FRER. Still feel like I'm out though


----------



## victoria1987

Aww, why are you feeling like you are out? I thought those last pics looked really promising!


----------



## victoria1987

Haven't heard from you in a few days, any updates?? Can't wait to see your newest tests! How many dpo now?


----------



## ashleyg

Sorry girly I've just been feeling so down about my tests going from a nice bfp to nothing. I am pretty sure it was a chemical because all of my tests should have darkened up by now, not lightened. I am going to keep testing until AF but pretty sure she is going to come anytime now. Here is the FRER I took this morning...not sure if anything is there but thought I'd test anyways. 

If I don't get a BFP this cycle, I won't be able to TTC in July because my husband will be gone the week I'll probably be O'ing so I'm going to take a break and come back in August possibly.

Anyways, here is my test from today
 



Attached Files:







invert2.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 3









invert1.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## victoria1987

Aww, I'm sorry that you are feeling down. Maybe it would help to think that the lines you had earlier were evaps rather than a cp since you weren't sure? That really sucks about not being able to try in July! Really it isn't over until af shows, some women don't get their bfp until after af is due. You aren't out yet! 

It does suck when you expect to get pg easily and then it doesn't happen as quickly as you would like. I totally get that, I expected to conceive immediately and it took 5 months of disappointment so I am very sympathetic. I would like to keep up with you through this thread if that's ok though? I could still very well end up back here in a few weeks if this pg does not stick, and I will stick with you until you get your bfp!


----------



## ashleyg

victoria1987 said:


> Aww, I'm sorry that you are feeling down. Maybe it would help to think that the lines you had earlier were evaps rather than a cp since you weren't sure? That really sucks about not being able to try in July! Really it isn't over until af shows, some women don't get their bfp until after af is due. You aren't out yet!
> 
> It does suck when you expect to get pg easily and then it doesn't happen as quickly as you would like. I totally get that, I expected to conceive immediately and it took 5 months of disappointment so I am very sympathetic. I would like to keep up with you through this thread if that's ok though? I could still very well end up back here in a few weeks if this pg does not stick, and I will stick with you until you get your bfp!

Aw thank you! I'd like that :) I wish we had each other's cell #s in case I'm not on here that often!

It has been really confusing for me. Like you said, you expect for it to happen easily because it did the first time and when it doesn't it's such a huge disappointment. It makes me wonder if something is wrong. I ordered some herbal supplements for DH and for me to take so at least when we TTC in August It'll be almost a month and a half of the supplements to hopefully kick in. 

I know I'm not out until AF but I feel like I should have gotten a positive by now. I have no symptoms of my period or pregnancy so I'm just kind of waiting around.


----------



## victoria1987

Hi ashley, sorry I haven't been around in a few days things have been really busy for us. How are you doing? I'm guessing that you have either gotten your bfp or af by now, so curious! 

I'm glad that you don't mind me sticking around until you get your bfp, I feel like we have been chatting for a while and want to see you get your bfp! 

Afm I'm 5+1 today and just waiting and waiting for my first midwife appointment on 21 august and hoping that I don't lose this baby. Im still taking tests for reassurance, here is my test from yesterday! 

Hope you update soon and let me know if you got bfp!
 



Attached Files:







20150707_135908.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## ashleyg

I wanted to update here yesterday but totally forgot. Still no AF and yesterday I took a test and I think I was around 14dpo. 

I am nervous that its an evap or false positive. I woke up this morning and really thought that AF was here because I was cramping and it felt like it normally does when she arrives. But still nothing. I am still getting some light cramps off and on so we'll see.

But my symptoms for the last few days have been backache, headaches, and exhaustion. Yesterday I was feeling really dizzy and damp down there. I checked my CM and it was stringy and creamy. So form what everyone has told me thats supposed to be a good thing but it really feels like AF is coming so I am not really holding out much hope.

Anyways your test looks so nice!!
 



Attached Files:







p1.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 1









p2.jpg
File size: 10.7 KB
Views: 1









edit.jpg
File size: 58 KB
Views: 1


----------



## victoria1987

I'm glad to hear that af is late, that's great news! You're not out until she shows!

In terms of your tests I definitely see something faint but I'm always a bit cautious with those blue dye tests. I know that a lot of women have been dissapointed by their notorious evaps. Test again with a pink dye and I'd say if the line looks the same on one of those it is looking very good for you!


----------



## ashleyg

AF came :/


----------



## victoria1987

Oh no! I'm sorry :hugs:
Are you for sure unable to try this cycle? The upside is you will probably have a lovely spring baby! 

You could also consider trying the soy next time, it worked for me first cycle. Hope you aren't feeling to disappointed, keep me updated though. I want to see you get that bfp!


----------



## ashleyg

Well, DH is leaving for a week this month during the time that I will probably be ovulating. He will be gone from July 18-26 and I think my apps say that I will be in my fertile window anywhere from the 16th on. 

So we will probably try to dtd the three days before he leaves (So on the 15, 16, and 17 and MAYBE the 18 depending on the time he has to leave) . I doubt that it will end up with a positive test but no harm in trying. 

If we dont get pregnant this cycle, the next time we will "actively TTC" would be in August!


----------



## ashleyg

I have DH on Fertileaid for men an dI am on FertileCM, Prenatals, and Folic Acid. And using Preseed during bd. I am trying to drink more water and see if that helps. I dont have ANY CM (at least that I've noticed) So idk if thats one of the reasons why it's been difficult to get pregnant or what. But I thought I would give these things a try.


----------



## victoria1987

Hi ashley, sorry I've been away we've had family from out of town and just generally been really busy. How are you doing? I really hope that you manage to catch a bit your fertile week! You never know, it only takes once and sperm can live for up to 5 days. Maybe thinking that it isn't your month will relax enough that you will make happen this time and have a little easter baby! 

Afm, happy to say I'm still pg and made it past the point that I mc before (6+0). That is a bit a milestone for me, and I got a 3+ yesterday on a clearblue, yay!


----------



## ashleyg

Sorry I haven't been on as much! DH just left for his deployment so I have been busy with my daughter! We did DTD today before he left but I don't think anything is going to happen this month. It just doesn't seem possible...I haven't even O'd yet lol. But it would be nice to have a little easter baby! 

Glad to hear your pregnancy is going well! Keep me updated!!


----------



## victoria1987

How is it going? Where are you in your cycle right now and did you get to DTD at the right time at all this month? Any chance you can sneak onto the base for some "urgent business"? Lol! 

Afm: I'm still feeling pretty good surprisingly, pretty tired and I little nausea but nothing crazy. I haven't thrown up at all yet. I have my first appointment with my nurse practitioner on Wednesday and I will be 7 weeks, I can't believe how fast it is going this time! I will hopefully get an early scan too. Then I have my first midwife appointment on the 12th at 10 weeks. 

Just curious have you stated planning LOs 1st birthday party yet? My family and I already throwing ideas around and it makes me kind of sad. I don't know where the time went. I'm going to cry when he turns 1.


----------



## ashleyg

victoria1987 said:


> How is it going? Where are you in your cycle right now and did you get to DTD at the right time at all this month? Any chance you can sneak onto the base for some "urgent business"? Lol!
> 
> Afm: I'm still feeling pretty good surprisingly, pretty tired and I little nausea but nothing crazy. I haven't thrown up at all yet. I have my first appointment with my nurse practitioner on Wednesday and I will be 7 weeks, I can't believe how fast it is going this time! I will hopefully get an early scan too. Then I have my first midwife appointment on the 12th at 10 weeks.
> 
> Just curious have you stated planning LOs 1st birthday party yet? My family and I already throwing ideas around and it makes me kind of sad. I don't know where the time went. I'm going to cry when he turns 1.

Hey girl!! Sorry I have been MIA the last week but I've been so busy with my daughter and when nighttime rolls around, I have a glass of wine and go to sleep lol! 

Anways, DH came home yesterday <3 and we definately made up for the time he was gone ;) I took OPKs when I could remember during the week and saw that I was ovulating on the 23 and the 24th! He came home on the 24th so we dtd for fun yesterday and this morning too :haha: because I missed him so much. So yeah...idk if anything will happen but I am officially 1 DPO today so onto the TWW! I don't think I will waste any tests this month because I don't think we caught anything...but I might test a few days before AF is due just to be sure. 

ANNNNND tomorrow is my birthday! So I am going to get a tatoo shoulder piece done in memory of my mom. I am really excited! Afterwards we are going out to dinner wherever I want ;) So this weekend has been pretty amazing so far!

Hopefully you don't get bad morning sickness! I'm glad you're still feeling pretty good!

And yeah! I have already bought a lot of her decorations and stuff. We are doing a pink and gold glitter "theme" haha. I have her smash cake/1yr photo session booked for August 9th. I'm so excited for it lol!

Anyways, sorry I haven't been on as much! Just been so busy with everything. I will try to check in when I can <3


----------

